# Lake Seminole Gators



## DixieDawg2shot (Dec 7, 2014)

How do you feel about wading around the edges? I've done it before in cold weather. I've got a spot I'm hunting in the morning that would be a good wading setup but it's going to be 50ish degrees and I'm a little nervous about it. Has anyone had any bad experiences with alligators at seminole or heard any stories?


----------



## jeremyledford (Dec 7, 2014)

DixieDawg2shot said:


> How do you feel about wading around the edges? I've done it before in cold weather. I've got a spot I'm hunting in the morning that would be a good wading setup but it's going to be 50ish degrees and I'm a little nervous about it. Has anyone had any bad experiences with alligators at seminole or heard any stories?



I've seen a bunch and jump right in there with them.

I will say though, wait till you walk into a submerged log or stump before daylight. Take a spare pair of waders.


----------



## Weldbiltkiller (Dec 7, 2014)

Just shoot about 6 coots and let them float around you. The gators will eat them and leave you be....


----------



## hambone76 (Dec 7, 2014)

DixieDawg2shot said:


> How do you feel about wading around the edges? I've done it before in cold weather. I've got a spot I'm hunting in the morning that would be a good wading setup but it's going to be 50ish degrees and I'm a little nervous about it. Has anyone had any bad experiences with alligators at seminole or heard any stories?


I'd duck hunt from a boat after seeing all of the alligators that I saw while alligator hunting in that lake.


----------



## Silvereyes (Dec 7, 2014)

jeremyledford said:


> I've seen a bunch and jump right in there with them.
> 
> I will say though, wait till you walk into a submerged log or stump before daylight. Take a spare pair of waders.



This.

Jumped in the lake once to cool off during a hot fishing tourney. Once I hit the water I noticed a 12 footer sunning on the bank... Never again


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Dec 7, 2014)

I never worry about the gators during duck season. seminole is one place my dog will never go I don't care how cold it is. I've seen some big gators out swimming there when I thought is was way to cold for them.


----------



## WhiteStoneGuy (Dec 7, 2014)

I hunt too far north to have to worry or think about this issue. Like many on here, I love duck hunting beyond any level of normalcy most folks would guage. Most outsiders would deem anyone who wakes up at 3:30a.m. to go out in freezing temperatures and or rain for the chance to only shoot 3 times at passing woodies just plain crazy, but on here we all can understand and we all do it. However, as an outsider to your specific situation, I wonder, is the chance of shooting a few ducks worth the risk of wading with the gators and potentially losing your life? Again, I'm an outsider and I don't understand all the varibles like less active gators in the cold, etc..., but to me, the risk in your situation far outweighs the potential reward. You'd find my butt in the boat.


----------



## ugaringneck (Dec 7, 2014)

i've always heard that there has never been an alligator attack on seminole... 

that said, i also think that it's because most people are afraid of the gators so they simply don't get in the water outside of heavily trafficked areas... 

fwiw, i was on seminole saturday morning and saw 2 sets of eyes shining back at me... i also saw a person in waders less than 1000 yards from where i saw the eyes, and he survived the day so... 

in  all likelihood, you'll be fine, but i would be anxious as all crap wading in seminole


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 7, 2014)

In the summer, I have an old dinosaur make me get back in the boat sometimes when I`m takin` a bath out at the Indian Mound. We just about on speakin` terms. I wouldn`t put a dog I cared about in Seminole much anytime. I`ve seen em out and about in some fairly cold weather. I also had to fence the yard at our cabin to keep em from comin` into the yard after our dogs.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks for the input. I'm going to just go with what I feel in the morning, probably dependent on how many eyes I shine. The only reason I'm think twice about it is we have had a week of warm weather down hear and I know they are more active than usual. I even heard some bellows a few days ago.


----------



## outside13 (Dec 8, 2014)

You only have to worry above your waist line, should be able to see them swimming up on you, then you can push them away with a walking stick, they are like snakes, very slow in cooler water temps, and can't bite underwater, that's what I've told.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 8, 2014)

Once you get away from houses where folks feed them, most gators will leave a man alone.  Those that are sick, hurt or have been hand feed can be dangerous.  Just know before you go!


----------



## jmtaylor189 (Dec 8, 2014)

I seen one Friday when scouting so didn't take the dog this weekend. I seen his eyes Saturday morning but never seen him after the sun came up. My dog might go this weekend.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 8, 2014)

outside13 said:


> You only have to worry above your waist line, should be able to see them swimming up on you, then you can push them away with a walking stick, they are like snakes, very slow in cooler water temps, and can't bite underwater, that's what I've told.





They are slower in cooler weather, but don`t believe the rest of that. You push it with that walking stick and it`ll probably use it for a toothpick. Also know a man who bumped one while scuba diving and it bit him underwater. Broken arm, dislocated shoulder, and a multitude of stitches.


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Dec 8, 2014)

Speaking of the Indian mound one of the biggest gators I've seen on the lake was about 400 yards from the mounds. He was a good one for sure.


----------



## hambone76 (Dec 8, 2014)

Alligators have a flap of tissue (believe it's called a palatal valve) behind the tongue that covers their throats when they submerge in water. This flap prevents water from flowing into their throats and hence prevents them from drowning when its mouth is open. Therefore they CAN bite underwater.


----------



## humdandy (Dec 8, 2014)

We were duck hunting a few years ago and a buddy stepped on an 8 footer!  The gator came up and opened his mouth!  My friend sat down on top of him holding his mouth shut, until I could help out.

This was Jan. 1 and the temps that morning was 30 degrees, they move year around!  

I was bumped by one several years ago mid Jan. while duck hunting.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 8, 2014)

hoytslanger87 said:


> Speaking of the Indian mound one of the biggest gators I've seen on the lake was about 400 yards from the mounds. He was a good one for sure.





This is probably him. Day before Thanksgiving a couple of years ago. He`s still there. Saw him a few weeks ago.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> This is probably him. Day before Thanksgiving a couple of years ago. He`s still there. Saw him a few weeks ago.



I know where I'm going when I get drawn for an alligator hunt


----------



## cracker4112 (Dec 8, 2014)

Gators won't bother you.  We strictly wade hunt in the glades and on Lake O and its rare when its below 50. There are literally gators everywhere. In 30+ years never even had a real scare as far as being bitten or attacked. Once when I stepped on one in about 2 feet of water I about had a heart attack though, and I got wet, thank goodness it was t-shirt weather.

Dangerous gators are the ones near people, who are getting feed by yankees or tourists, then they start to think people=food.  That shouldn't be a problem on Seminole...IMO


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 8, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> I know where I'm going when I get drawn for an alligator hunt





I know where two more are, that size. And piles of smaller ones.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 8, 2014)

No they wont eat you
http://www.wave3.com/story/7198602/...rly-woman-captured-in-georgia-pond-police-say


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I know where two more are, that size. And piles of smaller ones.



I may be sending you a pm come August


----------



## hambone76 (Dec 8, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> I know where I'm going when I get drawn for an alligator hunt


That lake is full of them. I saw some huge ones down there.


----------



## The Longhunter (Dec 8, 2014)

killer elite said:


> No they wont eat you
> http://www.wave3.com/story/7198602/...rly-woman-captured-in-georgia-pond-police-say



There was a really interesting sequel (sequels) to that incident.

http://savannahnow.com/news/2012-06-19/georgia-supreme-court-rules-landings-alligator-attack-case


----------



## quacksmacker09 (Dec 8, 2014)

Waded this past saturday, seen 1 about 100yds from me. No issues, but I stay alert.


----------



## ugaringneck (Dec 8, 2014)

quacksmacker09 said:


> Waded this past saturday, seen 1 about 100yds from me. No issues, but I stay alert.



yep... same landing as me, i saw your truck, and i saw that gator.  you are who i was referencing in my post earlier in this thread about "saw someone wading and he survived"


----------



## groundhawg (Dec 8, 2014)

outside13 said:


> You only have to worry above your waist line, should be able to see them swimming up on you, then you can push them away with a walking stick, they are like snakes, very slow in cooler water temps, and can't bite underwater, that's what I've told.



Do not who told you that an alligator can not bite underwater but they are wrong.  Could be dead wrong.


----------



## outside13 (Dec 9, 2014)

Ok, I was kidding about the not being able to bite underwater thing, I just thought it would have been taken and read as sarcasm, not fact, anyway, we deal with gators all the time where we hunt, just be aware, I have seen them at times all through the winter,and it does just take a warm spell to get them out sunning, have had them bump the bottom of the boat and kayak as well.


----------



## chambers270 (Dec 9, 2014)

I hunt in SE Georgia, I don't have a boat so I wade. I have never even seen one in duck season but I am always looking.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Dec 9, 2014)

I saw a 14 footer near the wma ramp between the flint and spring creek 6 years ago. He was on the bank in january sunning. Swam out and right beside my 16ft boat. That joker was over 3 ft wide.

On another note ive stepped on many a 6 footer getting out of the boat to set decoys. I worry about stump holes more.
Killed a cottonmouth on an island once that had a head bigger than my fist.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 9, 2014)

This one came out after a night with temps in the high 20s. It was still cold when he popped up that day. He was a really big gator. He`s still there in the area too.


----------



## vrooom (Dec 9, 2014)

I've hunted that lake 25-30 days per season for years always wading.  I've never worried about it.


----------

